# Blu Ray black outs



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

On the older blu lg blu Ray, it is beginning to black out for a few seconds, the audio stays but the video blacks out, but the strange thing is it only seems to do it during action scenes where there's a lot of loud music and sound effects. Any idea what's causing it?


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Heres a ;ittle more info: its the same blu ray player that froze that one time http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f267/blu-ray-player-freezing-1116986.html its a 2008 (or 9) LG blu Ray player no internet features, plugged into an HTMI of a 2015 LG SmartTV. and i tried to watch another movie on it, now i'm getting a random 3 second black out on the picture, audio is fine.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the unit is failing. 

In any case, there isn't anything user serviceable in most consumer electronics, so there isn't anything to "fix". As the audio is working fine, it's not a read issue, it's a processing or video output issue.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

as long as its not a blu ray disc issue, its fine. because we will move back to the states soon and we will start from scratch buying new TVs and blu ray players. the most important thing is the discs are intact. (mainly because i had to order alot of them because the retail selling of blu ray discs here where i live is almost nonexistant. i live on a Mexican island in the Yuccatan)


----------

